# feed



## Amelia66 (Jun 12, 2010)

im sure you guys get asked this a million times :roll:

i have had my mice for about six months and have noticed one of my mice has gotten fat i'm thinking its her food. The other two are normal sized, but im thinking she may be a food hog as every time i see her she is face first in something edible. So im thinking now is as good a time as any to change their food, but i cant find a good packet brand of food to feed them so i was thinking of making my own ... thats where i need a little help.

i have 3 female mice, none of which will breed they are just pets. it wont be on a huge scale of making food like most people here but i was wondering if anyone could help me figure out where to start with their food

any help is much appreciated


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

heya - i know that breeders tend to buy in bulk - but alot of pet shops will bag up smaller sizes for you - or they do in my experience! have a look at some of the other feed threads and make a list and take it to your pet shop see what they can do! theres also alot of website where you can get "smaller portions"!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You can get a lot of what you need from a health food shop or supermarket cheaper than in a pet shop


----------

